# Through hull ducer...?



## The_Hillbilly (Jun 28, 2014)

Okay guys looking for a logical explanation. From what I understand thru Hall transducers are worth their weight in gold. Why do I never hear of guys putting thru Hall transducers in an aluminum boat? It is my understanding that they make both brass and plastic fittings to get this job done however I do understand you would have to cut a hole in your boat. Just looking for the logical explanation other than the obvious not cutting a hole into your high dollar aluminum rig.


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

What I have been told is, the density of aluminum prevents the sonar signal from going through it.


----------



## eye-man (Aug 8, 2010)

I may be wrong on this but I believe the aluminum is to thin to provide adequate support around the opening. As you crash off of waves the hull will flex and possibly break the seal. With the laminated construction of fiber glass the hulls are usually 1"+ and do not flex as readily. I personally think the only benefit to a thru-hull would be on an inboard as the prop wash interferes with a skimmer type ducer. The bonus is in the fact that thru-hulls are aftermarket and therefore usually of a higher quality. If you bought an aftermarket skimmer and mounted it properly you could probably get similar results. There are people on here with more knowledge than me and maybe they have better info. But that is my two-cents.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

Two of my friends have Marinetts alum both have thru hull my understanding is for alum stainless steel is what is used. I know the one boat has faring blocks.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

X2 on the hull thickness...marinette boats have much thicker hulls than most of the fishing rigs.....have to be careful of corrosion with the brass touching aluminum


----------

